# The Insight ALT Festival May 28th-June 3rd, video webcast, Live from NYC



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile...

A festival of new operas in development at American Lyric Theater
(follow the link for detailed info)

Event: Insight ALT Festival

Venue: JCC Manhattan
Date/Time: May 28th-June 3rd, 2013
(check each event for starting times)
http://operamusicbroadcast.com/2013/05/23/the-insight-alt-festival-may-28th-june-3rd-video-webcast-live-from-nyc/

Starting May 28th at 7pm EST, operamusicbroadcast.com will present a live webcast of the InsightALT Festival a new festival of readings and symposia that offers an intimate, inside look into American Lyric Theater's process of creating new creating new operas at all stages of their development .

Public readings of three new operas at different stages of their development will be at the center of the 2013 festival. After each opera, there will be an open discussion exploring the creative process with the composers and librettists, moderated by ALT's Producing Artistic Director, Lawrence Edelson. Following these discussions, audience members are invited to join the writers and performers at meet-the-artist receptions, generously sponsored by Dalton Winery and Teperberg Winery, provided by Gotham Wines & Liquors. InsightALT will also offer the opportunity for the public to attend a master class with internationally renown soprano Catherine Malfitano on the challenge of creating roles in new operas, and to join together for symposia curated by Glyndebourne dramaturg and ALT principal faculty member Cori Ellison.

These events will be streamed live all week after which it will also be available for the next 90 days, only on operamusicbroadcast.com. Viewers can enjoy a look at the process of opera from collaboration through coaching and creation.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

sounds great


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

GREAT timing. I just forwarded this to my significant other who is working on a new role for a recently composed opera about an incident from the Salvadoran Civil War.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

This is great. Thanks for sharing.


----------

